# Launderettes or Dry Cleaners



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Hi.

Been trying to find a decent launderette in Deira, but to no avail. The Yellow Pages isn't very helpful and we need to get some clothes washed soon! 13 AED for a pair of boxer shorts in the hotel is a tad over the top!! :confused2:

I've looked in a couple of local Malls but again, nothing.... Any assistance to stop us smelling like polecats would be fantastic!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Off the top of my head. There is one in City Centre (ground floor not far from Minutes) and one on Al Rigga Road, clocktower end.

-


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

You can always trust the Oracle Neo!

We found one around the corner from our hotel and we saved c600AED on the stuff we needed cleaning. The hotel wanted 13AED per item of baby clothing.... How do they manage to stay in business?

W.



Elphaba said:


> Off the top of my head. There is one in City Centre (ground floor not far from Minutes) and one on Al Rigga Road, clocktower end.
> 
> -


----------

